# 28rsds It's Official...nice



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I heard about the 28rsds on another post, so I thought I would check into it. The Latest Outback Travel Trailer flyer now includes this model.








The website has yet to be updated.

Here are some of the changes:
Number 1, they swapped the sofa and the dinette, and to the left of the dinette is a 3 foot high storage space, and a counter on top (Looks like some nice additional counter space!!)
The outside stove now includes a water faucet, and a make shift sink(More like a bucket as it does not have a drain), and a cutting board slides out to the right from underneath the stove.
Fresh water tank increased by 5 gal, and they redesigned the quad bunk area a little bit. Nothing major, it doesn't look like, however it no longer has the space for a large TV as the old 28rss did. (Who needs to watch TV while out camping anyway







)

This is all I can tell from the flyer. The dealership doesn't have one on the lot yet, may be a couple months before they start coming in. Looks like the 28RSS is now discontinued. Still can't figure out why they didn't make the same change to the 25RSS, would have been just as practical!!

No MSRP yet, but wouldn't think it would be much more than the old 28RSS









Anyone else heard anything about this?? Thoughts?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Can't wait to see one...sounds nice.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

If the bed were made out would it make it difficult to get in the door or the queen bed? With so much room by the kitchen you could eassily set up a tray and another chair or two for company/large families if needed.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The Denver RV show is in two weeks (RV Show), so I'll take some pictures of the RSDS and post here.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am also headed to an RV show in two weeks. The Tampa Super Show http://www.frvta.org/supershow/index.shtml

Hope to see lots of nice stuff, maybe even make a choice. I will take pictures of everything and post whatever people are interested in. Any other south-easterners coming this way?

Not Yet (maybe soon)
Jared


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I would be interested in pics of the new 28 foot RSDS trailer. I'm sure lots of other folks would be as well. We have lots of 28 RSS owners in here...

Chet.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I just posted a picture of the interior of the 27rsds with the inverted couch and table. What a great idea! No more folding down the dinette to close the slide. Seems like alot more room as well......FOR SALE....2002 25RSS!

Oh yea, it is in the gallery in "travel 
trailers".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Can't wait to see one...sounds nice.
> [snapback]20746[/snapback]​


Your wait is over...kinda.

There is a layout of the 28RSDS here, but the pictures are from an older 28RS-S

http://www.lerchrv.com/used/New%20Previews/4554/4554.htm

Jim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I recently sent an e-mail to Outback asking for information on the new 28RS-DS, and any other new models that might be in the pipeline. We plan on buying in the early Spring, so this could have a significant impact in our decision.

Thought I would share the reply I received from Matt Rausch at Outback-Keystone with you all...

"Hello Doug!

We haven't made a change to the 28RS-DS and most likely won't until spring. Currently we are still producing our Outback 28RS-S and will continue to do so thru the spring. We have also started producing the Outback 27RS-DS which is an 28RS-S Outback but instead of having the four bunks in the front we have a front walk around Queen bed and Walk thru Bath!

Thanks for your inquiry!

Matt"

Sounds like it may be awhile before we actually see this one. Maybe a concerted effort from us loyalists will encourage Keystone to speed things along a bit. I would hate to miss a large portion of the season waiting for this thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RaeDar (Dec 24, 2004)

Going to the Ohio RV show tomorrow. Always take the camera so if we actually run accross one I will be sure to take pictures and share with you all. I have the flyer but it's a blurry copy since the dealer only had one and therefore could not share.

I agree, they should have done the same with the 25RSS. My husband doesn't want the bunk house but I want the dinette on the slide. We'll see what happens, if anything, tomorrow.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

3 Reds...
Nice trailer! Thanks for posting the pic. I haven't seen it yet.

Matt...
I really like the sound of the 27RS-DS!


----------

